

The SEC's Fraud Case Against Goldman Seems Weak - ericwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-hold-on-the-secs-first-major-fraud-allegation-against-goldman-seems-very-weak-2010-4

======
asimjalis
Why is the headline in caps?

~~~
hga
Not my submission, but I would assume because:

1) It's in the original.

2) While not in Hacker News style, the caps really do belong in this headline
because if the analysis is correct it is a very weak case and that's pretty
significant.

E.g. WRT the financial industry regulation bill that's being worked on, the
one that zaps angel investing among many other things. It would be a shame if
an abusive prosecution helped push that over the top.

